# Fishing is not worth getting stranded like this



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

https://www.wcpo.com/news/local-new...g-man-stranded-on-island-in-great-miami-river


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

I agree last year in Fremont Ohio during the spring walleye run a guy had waders on and ventured out a little far when water was up. Got rolled down stream ways and had to be rescued. Fish ain’t worth that!


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

https://www.cleveland19.com/2019/04/03/man-saved-sandusky-river-after-getting-swept-up-current/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> https://www.wcpo.com/news/local-new...g-man-stranded-on-island-in-great-miami-river


From the story he was probably homeless, sleeping on an island not fishing.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've witnessed some elaborate homeless structures down that way, I always pack when I fish that area.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Unfortunate but dumb.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

don't understand why if I was homeless and no family I am pretty sure I would be headed south at least during winter if not year round, who wants to spend ohio winter outside with no shelter???


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I figured it was an ogf kayak fisherman.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sleprock said:


> don't understand why if I was homeless and no family I am pretty sure I would be headed south at least during winter if not year round, who wants to spend ohio winter outside with no shelter???


there are many public options rather than being homeless on the street in winter. most of those on the street have mental health issues that prevent them from making good decisions. thus the reason why they are not homeless in the Florida Keys or Southern California.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

This reminds me of last years ice fishing posts. Some folks are just ignorent of the situation and some don't give a damn.
Thank goodness we have capable rescue folks, cuz some knucklehead is always going to do these types of things.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

You can speculate on someone, but you can never really know why they are in the situation they’re in. Count your blessings, and pass them on.

In a Wolfpack, the leader comes last to protect the weakest part of the pack. Dominant males out front.


----------

